# Who’s afraid of the DuoPhase?



## giovanni (Apr 29, 2022)

Me! 
I’m planning to build a DuoPhase and I was wondering if there were any recommended mods  (some reviews recommend 25K for the rate?) or any gotchas regarding parts choice and/or the build itself. Are there any critical components for which we need tighter tolerance or something like that? Should I test the LDRs? This is the largest build I’ve ever endeavored so I want to set myself up for success and I like to plan ahead. Any tips will be appreciated!!


----------



## fig (Apr 29, 2022)

I have one to build as well...so I'm just going to take notes 
I see it has 13-TL072s. With that many, I'll either test them first or socket.
I'm guessing the LDRs should be within _some_ tolerance....
2-switching regulators...I recall some speak about issues with using another variation of the TC1044 besides the -SCPA giving issues?


----------



## andare (Apr 29, 2022)

Me too, that's a scary-ass, expensive build. I have to buy LDRs for this and the Electrovibe and was wondering about specs. All I can find is the 7532 125mW. I have the datasheet but it's all Greek to me. The build docs just say LDR...


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 29, 2022)

I've built a dozen of them. There is nothing special of note, and it is a pretty easy and forgiving build. Just lots of parts. It's just 2 Phasor II's on one board. I've built hundreds of Phasor II's in my life and I could populate them from memory at this point. No need to match the LDRs, and the tayda ones work just fine. It is not a finicky circuit, and uses all cheap and available parts. I use all tayda on these. I leave the trimpots at noon too. I've yet to build one that had any noticeable need to adjust. The Ldrs can lay flat on the pcb like flower petals or standing and facing. I lay mine flat. With the duo phase, light shields should be used to counter crosstalk with the optical phasers. I use 24/40 rubber septa on mine as they stretch a bit and fit perfectly. If you don't use the SCPA 1044 it will whine.


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 29, 2022)

andare said:


> Me too, that's a scary-ass, expensive build. I have to buy LDRs for this and the Electrovibe and was wondering about specs. All I can find is the 7532 125mW. I have the datasheet but it's all Greek to me. The build docs just say LDR...











						Photo Conductive Cell  Resistor LDR 650nm 10KΩ to 20KΩ RADIAL KE-10720
					

WAITRONY - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				



This is the best ldr for the Phasor II and Duophase. I've bought thousands and never had a dud.


----------



## giovanni (Apr 29, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> Photo Conductive Cell  Resistor LDR 650nm 10KΩ to 20KΩ RADIAL KE-10720
> 
> 
> WAITRONY - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> ...


Well now I want to know what you did with the thousand phasers...


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 29, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Well now I want to know what you did with the thousand phasers...


$150 each my friend


----------



## giovanni (Apr 29, 2022)

andare said:


> Me too, that's a scary-ass, expensive build. I have to buy LDRs for this and the Electrovibe and was wondering about specs. All I can find is the 7532 125mW. I have the datasheet but it's all Greek to me. The build docs just say LDR...


IIRC, the 7532 has a wavelength of 615nm, a 6.7Mohm dark resistance and 10Kohm at 2ftc (footcandle?), 500ohms at 100ftc. The Tayda datasheet says 10-20Kohm at 10lux (~1ftc) while the dark resistance is 0.5Mohm.
So it sounds like the 7532 has a slightly wider resistance range (it probably gets around 20Kohm at 1ftc, same as the tayda one, but it gets much higher than 0.5Mohm when dark) and the fact that the wavelength is slightly lower means that it resonates better with a darker red LED (although the difference between 615 and 650 is barely noticeable, check out this calculator).
In short, the 7532 will probably work just as well would be my guess.



Betty Wont said:


> $150 each my friend


Where do you sell them? Reverb, eBay, word of mouth, all of the above or elsewhere?


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 29, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Where do you sell them? Reverb, eBay, word of mouth, all of the above or elsewhere?


Locally, Ebay, word-of-mouth, Insta, but NEVER reverb. They can duck my sick.


----------



## andare (Apr 29, 2022)

giovanni said:


> IIRC, the 7532 has a wavelength of 615nm, a 6.7Mohm dark resistance and 10Kohm at 2ftc (footcandle?), 500ohms at 100ftc. The Tayda datasheet says 10-20Kohm at 10lux (~1ftc) while the dark resistance is 0.5Mohm.
> So it sounds like the 7532 has a slightly wider resistance range (it probably gets around 20Kohm at 1ftc, same as the tayda one, but it gets much higher than 0.5Mohm when dark) and the fact that the wavelength is slightly lower means that it resonates better with a darker red LED (although the difference between 615 and 650 is barely noticeable, check out this calculator).
> In short, the 7532 will probably work just as well would be my guess.


That all went right over my head except for the last sentence. I haven't ordered from Tayda because of the shipping fees to Europe but there's no other way to get painted enclosures so I guess I'll have to eat the fees.


----------



## giovanni (Apr 29, 2022)

LMS also has painted enclosures but probably the same shipping fees… about the LDR: socket and see how it goes?


----------



## fig (Apr 29, 2022)

giovanni said:


> footcandle?


I've found these to be problematic myself.


----------



## giovanni (Apr 29, 2022)

fig said:


> I've found these to be problematic myself.


What does a foot have to do with a candle?


----------



## fig (Apr 29, 2022)

giovanni said:


> What does a foot have to do with a candle?


Foot-candles, lumens, and lux...oh my!


----------



## giovanni (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Diynot (Apr 29, 2022)

I built one as my first “big scary board” and was still pretty nonchalant ab parts selection, unmatched Tayda LDRs with no light shield etc. Works beautifully and as Betty says, not really a complicated build, just a high parts count. I love running both in series with an offset tempo, makes a very lush vibe sound to me.


----------



## andare (Apr 29, 2022)

Does it do the Zappa Pink Napkins tone?


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 29, 2022)

What a great tune. I love those records.
The phasing part it does sound like that, yes. I hear a flanger and delay going on too. It excels at doing the Pink Floyd Dark Side phasing. It's very watery, not super intense with the feedback unless you stack them.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 29, 2022)

@Betty Wont nailed it! Its not particularly hard just a lot of stuff to populate. One of my favorites and is coming up in a video soon. I love Siamese Dream by SP and it nails that sound beautifully


----------



## giovanni (Apr 29, 2022)

andare said:


> Does it do the Zappa Pink Napkins tone?


that’s a dripping tone!


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 29, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> @Betty Wont nailed it! Its not particularly hard just a lot of stuff to populate. One of my favorites and is coming up in a video soon. I love Siamese Dream by SP and it nails that sound beautifully


The producer used the biphase in stereo to sweeten the multi tracks all over that record. I've never been a fan of willy's music, and I have a pretty negative personal history with him that is permanently affected any ability to participate in it any further, but the producer killed it with the biphase on that record. They all went to digital autotune sweeteners after that.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 30, 2022)

So, Betty, out of all the ones you've built and sold did you keep any special build for yourself?

~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm just putting together a small parts order from Tayda, unless you're ordering a custom painted enclosure, enclosures jack up the shipping costs big time. Not a problem when I lived in HK, or if I lived in the US now. Hmm that makes me wonder... I guess the painted&drilled enclosures must be coming from Tayda's US distribution centre; does Tayda Thailand do drilled/painted enclosures as well?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 30, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> The producer used the biphase in stereo to sweeten the multi tracks all over that record. I've never been a fan of willy's music, and I have a pretty negative personal history with him that is permanently affected any ability to participate in it any further, but the producer killed it with the biphase on that record. They all went to digital autotune sweeteners after that.


I feel like there is a really interesting story here but it says a lot about a person when your whole band quits because you (willy) is an ego maniac. I have never met the guy but he does come across a bit pretentious. I feel like I am like most people, I dig the first couple of albums but then they lost me pretty hard after Mellon Collie.


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 30, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> So, Betty, out of all the ones you've built and sold did you keep any special build for yourself?


I have no "special" builds that I've kept. I only have a few pedals in my collection. No "mojo" parts. For the phasor ii, many have a switch pop. I kept one that doesn't. Lol. I'm spartan, and a bit of a luddite.


----------



## andare (Apr 30, 2022)

I guess Willy is Mr. Corgan. I know nothing of the guy but his appearance on Joe Rogan didn't gain him my admiration (not that he'd care). In the 90s I was too busy listening to Pantera, Tom waits and Frank Zappa to care about the Pumpkins.

Anyway this thread has assuaged my fears of the Duo-Phase. Cheers!


----------



## NickC (Apr 30, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> The producer used the biphase in stereo to sweeten the multi tracks all over that record. I've never been a fan of willy's music, and I have a pretty negative personal history with him that is permanently affected any ability to participate in it any further, but the producer killed it with the biphase on that record. They all went to digital autotune sweeteners after that.


wow you can tell us the story?


----------

